# Another Merckx to date if possible



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi

Looking at this bike. Owner knows next to nothing except that it was once used by a pro team in Belgium. Tube sticker says: Columbus Tubi speciali Rinforcati MAX Illussi orientati

Any ideas?

B


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm guessing it's a '94, as that's the year Merckx began chroming the right chain stays to my knowledge. Tubing is MAX, so it sounds like it's a MX Leader frame or a version thereof. It's got similar pinstripes to the Motorola team, but doesn't appear to have any of the other sponsor stickers. The Delta brakes are sweet, but to my knowledge Motorola never rode anything but Shimano. Are those red anodized Ambrosio tubulars? That might also place it in the 94-95 time frame.

Is it up for sale? Great looking bike no matter the history.....I have one hanging on my garage wall just waiting for a few more mid '90's NOS components to build it up correctly.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*I have this identical frame*

I bought it new, as I recall, in 1994 (or perhaps late 1993). Like mine, this one has the chainstays going into the back of the seat tube; most have the chainstay caps brazed onto the sides; you see a few like this from time to time (don't know why the difference). And mine is an MXLeader...you can verify that by the ovalized tubes. A bit heavy but a GREAT ride; if you can buy it do so.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks. Will look into it .. 

How would the ride be compared to later Merck's, say Corsa etc. from late 90's?

B


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Let's put it this way....*

Merckx recently was selling "anniversary" MX Leader models...I think the prices were in the $1500-1900 range for a frame and fork.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*My point of view.*



kjmunc said:


> I'm guessing it's a '94, a that's the year Merckx began chroming the right chain stays to my knowledge.QUOTE]
> To my knowledge, Merckx has been chroming the right chain stays of steel bikes way before 1994. I had a 1989 SLX with a right chain stay chrome finish. It was pink, red, and pearl white, not the most masculine color, but at least it had a chrome right chain stay. IMHO and par for the course during steel frame production, the chrome right chain stay was prevalent for most high end steel racing bikes. Not considering the bling-bling or aesthetic factor of chrome, was there a specific purpose why the right chain stay was chromed on the standard steel models? I was under the impression the slippery surface of chrome would minimize rare chain ring shift mishaps...?


----------

